# CEM liquidex



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anybody have any feedback on this product? All my prior research has been done with HG products


----------



## toothache (Feb 9, 2011)

CEM Liquidex is arimidex (anastrozole)....good to go.  CEM has quality products.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 13, 2011)

cem is 2g2, but I prefer the aromasin/exemestane. Better than the adex imo.


----------

